# Baby Goose Series



## flyingSquirrel (May 27, 2016)

After crawling on my stomach about 150 feet, in full camouflage, with my 500mm on a skimmer pod, I was undetected amidst the flock of geese with babies. My shares:


----------



## Click (May 27, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Matthew.


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2016)

At the local park, you almost trip over the geese. I shot these with my trusty 70-200 while seated on a park bench with the geese about 20 feet away.... The adult geese would walk past five feet away......


----------



## flyingSquirrel (May 28, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Matthew.



Thank you!


----------



## flyingSquirrel (May 28, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> At the local park, you almost trip over the geese. I shot these with my trusty 70-200 while seated on a park bench with the geese about 20 feet away.... The adult geese would walk past five feet away......



Thanks for the input, Don. Parks can be a great place to shoot, in some circumstances.

That said, my shooting style and preferences don't work well in public park areas where people, children, and dogs are running loose. I prefer to be in a more private area so I can feel safer and more at ease lying on the ground for artistic eye-level shots, and know the birds won't be scared away by a dog or child. It puts the nature back in nature photography, for me anyway.


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2016)




----------



## 7DmkI (May 30, 2016)

Aren't they cute?


----------



## Click (May 30, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Aren't they cute?




Yes, they are.  Welcome to CR


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Aren't they cute?


Very cute.
Nice Picture.
Welcome to CR


----------



## Werz (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice shots flyingSquirrel 

Here are a few of mine :




Chaaaaaarge! by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr





First steps by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr





A brand new world by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Jun 1, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> At the local park, you almost trip over the geese. I shot these with my trusty 70-200 while seated on a park bench with the geese about 20 feet away.... The adult geese would walk past five feet away......



At the parks and wildfowl reserves here, Greylag and Canada geese are just as common to the extent that I never photograph them.


----------



## Al Chemist (Jun 1, 2016)

Unfortunately, we have so many coming to our yard that I have to shoo them away or they will destroy our grass. The ducks are OK...fewer of them, so they can hang around. 

Hmm, I seem to be guilty of "fowl" discrimination...groan.


----------



## bjd (Jun 1, 2016)

Werz said:


> Nice shots flyingSquirrel
> 
> Here are a few of mine :
> 
> ...



Hi Werz, fabulous shots of the baby geese. 

Could you please share the EXIF of at least one of the pics?
I am using a 7D MKII and 100-400 and get sharp shots, but never like those.
Or maybe its just superior photographic technique..........

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jun 1, 2016)

One of my better shots:


Gosling having a rest by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## Werz (Jun 3, 2016)

bjd said:


> Hi Werz, fabulous shots of the baby geese.
> 
> Could you please share the EXIF of at least one of the pics?
> I am using a 7D MKII and 100-400 and get sharp shots, but never like those.
> ...



Hey there Brian!

If you click on each of the shots it will take you to my Flickr page where you will see all the EXIFs 

I was laying on the ground with a tripod, might explain the sharpness or it just might be the post-processing.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 3, 2016)

Too much cute! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Khufu (Jun 3, 2016)

First off: GOSLINGS! Like that Ryan character but slightly smaller and perhaps a little fluffier... In the English language the word is 'Gosling' 

and B) Some great photographs here, thanks for sharing! I don't understand Flickr anymore though, you reckon we're meant to be able to find EXIF info on there like we used to? I'm not finding anything, anywhere but I've become totally de-familiarised with it all since they went and turned it into an iCameraPhone mess of a site... really though, I've tried; it's there, somewhere?


----------



## bjd (Jun 3, 2016)

Khufu said:


> First off: GOSLINGS! Like that Ryan character but slightly smaller and perhaps a little fluffier... In the English language the word is 'Gosling'
> 
> and B) Some great photographs here, thanks for sharing! I don't understand Flickr anymore though, you reckon we're meant to be able to find EXIF info on there like we used to? I'm not finding anything, anywhere but I've become totally de-familiarised with it all since they went and turned it into an iCameraPhone mess of a site... really though, I've tried; it's there, somewhere?


Yeah, I don't see any EXIFs in Flickr either, but I did find them on 500pix for at least one shot, its probably there for the others too.

As I see nothing unexpected in the EXIF, would you mind telling me how you sharpen Dominic?

Thanks.

Cheers Brian


----------



## Werz (Jun 3, 2016)

bjd said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > First off: GOSLINGS! Like that Ryan character but slightly smaller and perhaps a little fluffier... In the English language the word is 'Gosling'
> ...



Hi Brian,

Hm I'm not sure why it's not showing the EXIFs for you guys 

Here you go with the photo titles 

Chaaaaaarge!
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
ƒ/5.6 400.0 mm 1/1000 400 Flash (off, did not fire) 

First Steps
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
ƒ/6.3 400.0 mm 1/640 3200 Flash (off, did not fire) 

A brand new world
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
ƒ/6.3 400.0 mm 1/1000 1000 Flash (off, did not fire) 


For sharpening, I either apply a general 25 sharpening first (or none at all) then I use the (cant remember the name now) selective airbursh thing in Lightroom to apply localized sharpening on my subject (as well as any other modifications applied only to the subject).

Sometimes I will also do some high pass sharpening in photoshop, depending.

Hope that helps


----------



## bjd (Jun 4, 2016)

Werz said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Khufu said:
> ...


Hi Dominic,
thats very kind of you, thanks very much. Up till now I never used the sharpening in LR due to artefacts that appear if I use the masking function. When I do sharpen then in PS with selective sharpening on the luminanz channel in Lab mode. I'm not sure if that is really up to date any more.

Cheers Brian


----------

